# Having bad dreams could it be Xanax



## Steven_v (Aug 31, 2009)

im having dreams that i dont even realise are dreams untill somthing wierd or horrible happens then i try to wake up. i wake up only to realise a few minutes later that im not awake then when i finally do manage to wake up about 10 times later, then im not sure that im awake then when i start to realise im awake i cant saty awake i fall asleep and it starts all over again. and this goes on for hours untill i can actually manage to stay awake
even now i feel like im gona fall asleep again.i feel like im literally losing my mind i cant take it. its been every time i fall asleep for the past week now?


----------



## Daniel (Aug 31, 2009)

I have no idea, but, as a benzo, it can suppress REM sleep, especially at higher doses:

Clinical Adult Neurology - Google Books


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 31, 2009)

Steven_v said:


> im having dreams that i dont even realise are dreams untill somthing wierd or horrible happens then i try to wake up. i wake up only to realise a few minutes later that im not awake then when i finally do manage to wake up about 10 times later, then im not sure that im awake then when i start to realise im awake i cant saty awake i fall asleep and it starts all over again. and this goes on for hours untill i can actually manage to stay awake
> even now i feel like im gona fall asleep again.i feel like im literally losing my mind i cant take it. its been every time i fall asleep for the past week now?



It's unlikely, I think. Are you taking other medications? Have you ever been assessed for a sleep disorder? This sounds rather like hypnagogic or hypnopompic phenomena.


----------



## Steven_v (Aug 31, 2009)

i have just come off zopiclone


----------



## Daniel (Aug 31, 2009)

Just now? Or last week?:



> Withdrawal symptoms included anxiety, tachycardia, tremor, sweats, flushes, palpitations, derealisation, and further insomnia.
> 
> The risk of dependency on zopiclone when used for less than 2 weeks or only used occasionally is low. However, this is disputed by one study of low dose zopiclone taken for only 7 nights. It found that discontinuation of zopiclone caused significant rebound insomnia.
> 
> Zopiclone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


BTW:



> Nocturnal awakenings are more common in older patients and have been associated with depressive disorders, chronic pain, obstructive sleep apnea, obesity, alcohol consumption, hypertension, gastroesophageal reflux disease, heart disease, menopause, prostate problems, and bipolar disorders.
> 
> Middle-of-the-night insomnia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



And, of course, I would suggest making an appointment with your family doctor and/or your psychiatrist.


----------



## Steven_v (Aug 31, 2009)

came off of it about a week and half ago


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 31, 2009)

Steven, try to make your replies a little less laconic... this is like pulling teeth... 

1. How long were you on Zoplicone before you discontinued it about a week and a half ago? What was the dose? How did you discontinue it, e.g., tapering off, cold turkey? Why was it prescribed for you specifically? Why did you discontinue it?

2. When did you start taking Xanax and what is the dose? Why was this prescribed for you?

3. Are you taking any other anti-anxiety medications, e.g., an SSRI or SNRI such as Zoloft, Prozac, Celexa/Lexapro or Effexor? Or have you been on any of these medications recently?

4. Are you taking any other medications at all currently (or recently)?


----------



## Steven_v (Aug 31, 2009)

i was on and off of zopiclone for about a year, it was 7.5mg every night. i discontinued myself cold turkey. it was prescribed when i was in the mental health ward for insomnia, and i continued to take it because my insomnia continued. and discontinued it because i really needed to come off of it (with being on it so long).

the xanax is 2mg when needed (i only taking it every other day at night). i was given it about 2 weeks ago (just before i came of the zopiclone as it happens lol) because i started to get panick attacks.

and im on fluoxetine 80mg, Risperidone 6mg, carbamazepine 600mg and procyclidine 5mg (all daily).

sorry for the answers being so short before, heads in a bit of a daze


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 31, 2009)

That's quite a bit of medication. Who is managing these medications for you and when do you see that doctor again?

It's possible that the combination of suddenly stopping zopiclone plus some of the other medications is casuing this: Medications like fluoxetine and risperidone are known to make dreams more vivid; add that to not sleeping as well or sleeping more lightly plus the anxiety and you might expect to feel as though you were having a lot more nightmares. 

But you really need to discuss this with your doctor(s). A sleep evaluation might also be a good idea.


----------



## Steven_v (Aug 31, 2009)

i see a psychiatrist at the hospital (im still an outpatient). but i dont see him again for another 2 months. i could try for an emergiency appointment.

um so should it still be ok to take the xanax if i need to at night?


----------



## Daniel (Aug 31, 2009)

BTW, if your BMI is at or above 31, you may be at risk for sleep apnea even at your age:

Sleep Apnea


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 31, 2009)

It might be a good idea to see if you can get an earlier appointment, yes.

You indicate that your doctor prescribed Xanax for anxiety. You might try phoning the office and get your doctor's opinion on whether it might be causing your nightmares. If you can't call the doctor, try calling your pharmacy.

The chance of Xanax causing nightmares is low but I suppose anything is possible. On the other hand, you were prescribed Xanax to help with your anxiety, and unmanaged anxiety is far more likely to cause interference with your sleep.


----------



## Steven_v (Aug 31, 2009)

thanks for the help everyone. i'll sleep a little easier tonight lol. :2thumbs:


----------



## Daniel (Aug 31, 2009)

For future reference:

http://forum.psychlinks.ca/anxiety-and-stress/615-tips-for-night-time-anxiety.html


----------

